# Hey Chief



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

What did you pay for your JD4410. I just wondering how much lower than Msrp you got the tractor for. I'm think of getting either a JD4310 or 4410 with loader,power beyond kit,backhoe and mid pto,three spool scv with joystick,and 4wd. in Maybe a year or so


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I paid $18,900 for the 4410 equipped with ehydro, 27x8.5-15 6PR Front & 43x16-20 4PR Rear R-4 tires, folding ROPS, dual mid & rear SCV's, mid pto, and the 72" 7 Iron MMM. I also financed the impliments and the 430 FEL extra at the same time. The 4410 is going to cost you an extra $1500 for the added 3 hp. I got an unusually good deal on my 4410 otherwise I would have gone with a 4310. The extra hp and cubic inches are nice to have with a hoe and loader but I am not convinced the extra 3 hp is worth the money. I really like the tractor and the only gripes I have are with the battery in front of the radiator/trans cooler which occasionally vents electrolyte on the battery top and is then drawn into the radiator/trans cooler. I currently wash this area down thoroughly after each use until I purchase a sealed AGM battery. The ehydro is fantastic but takes a little getting used to. Tremendous hp on tape for such a small tractor!


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the info Chief. You got a great deal.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*My Battery did the same thing*

I looped a piece of plastic 4 mil over the top and hold it with a large rubber band,open on both sides. It keeps the battery juice on top of the battery. Clean it when I wash the machine not everytime I use the tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a good idea slipshod. I will have to give that a try.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I run a 4410 with a 72'' MMM with FWA turf tires at work during the mowing season.It has 2 full seasons on it.I have never noticed the battery problems.But I will bring it to the attention before next season.Something that bugs me about it and would really bug me if I owned it.Is the exaust blowing on the front wheel rim and turning it black.The only problem so far is one of the front deck hanger braket broke but that is from mowing ditched I feel.Put it in a bind.


----------

